# Lightning Bugs



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ok, Here's a first for me. 
I was walking out to my opening day turkey spot and saw hundreds of lightning bugs on the ground. These beautiful critters are a regular sight over the pasture in the summer after some eighty degree days. But seeing them in the springtime is a new one for me.

Anybody seen them in the spring before????


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nope. June is as early as I recall.


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

There is a strain of isopod, pillbug, rolly-polly. Take your pick that also lights up. They are not as bright as lightning bugs but they do glow on the ground and they do come out this time of year. I have only seen them in a few places. I saw them for the first time last year while out dip netting for suckers at night in the Swan Creek. I thought it was just the few ginger ales I had  But I studied Invertebrates in college and after digging around in the dirt I identified them as the above.

Could it of been them that you seen lighting up or did you actually see they were lightning bugs?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

They were all on the ground. Maybe that is what they were.
I did pick one up but did not put a flaslight on them and it was still dark out.
Thanks for the info niner93. 
What a great site this is.
I'll have to look them up and read about them


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I saw them pretty thick on the P.M. this weekend. Was kinda cool walking throught the woods from cabin to cabin and seeing these little green glows everywhere. They made nice courtesy lights while walking down "Beer" trail


----------

